# Premiere 4 w/2 TB drive and Lifetime service



## dlgamble (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone here interested in this before I list it on eBay? I'd rather deal with someone here that is familiar with TiVo.

It has a 2 TB Western Digital AV-GP drive. I will also include the original 500gb drive if you want it. It includes original box, packing materials, paperwork and cables. It has lifetime service on it.

I was thinking around $300 + shipping - or make an offer.


----------



## dlgamble (Oct 3, 2015)

.


----------



## dlgamble (Oct 3, 2015)

..


----------



## dlgamble (Oct 3, 2015)

...


----------

